# atwood water heater problem



## biiggbry (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a 98 Dutchman tt . I simply turned the switch off to the water heater (atwood ) (on lp ) and it wont turn back on. I flip the switch back on and no light near switch will turn on nor does it attempt to ignite . it was working just fine. I wiggled wires, gas is on , fuse is good , breaker is good . still nothing:bang: the electric switch and function still works fine , heats as it should . just nothing on lp.:thumbdown: any suggestion would be great


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

This is happening to mine too. the Igniter is not coming on, or is it the thermocouple. I haven't bothered to fix mine since I have enough electricity and my water heater is dual power sourced (110v heating element, or propane with 12v battery power). I just stick to 110v.

Just remember to make sure you have WATER in the tank prior to turning on any heat source or you'll burn out the heating element.


----------



## Tony50556 (Aug 16, 2015)

Try cleaning the connections at the igniter. I did this and it worked. I wire brushed the temrinals and replaced the end connectors on the wiring. Good luck


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I would vote on artmart's ideas. I bet thermo couple


----------

